# When do I change my trans fluid?



## drivera717 (Apr 4, 2010)

Hey guys I have a 2.5 and was curious as to when I should change my trans fluid?


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

It really is'nt necessary, but 50K is a good time to start.


----------



## animaniac (May 26, 2005)

30k is recommended by vw for manual transmissions, at one time they didnt recommend it needed changing now they do. 

30k is also the recommended change interval for auto transmissions aswell.


----------

